# Biete Moeller EM4-LE4 Teile



## WL7001 (8 Juli 2009)

Hi zusammen,

bevor es in die Bucht gestellt wird, wollte ich es hier anbieten. Bin gerade am Ausmisten und habe für folgende Teile ( gebraucht ) keine Verwendung mehr :

EM4-201-DX2
LE4-116-DX1
LE4-116-XD1
PS4-201-MM1
LE4-501-BS1 ( 1 Stecker fehlt )
LE4-108-XR1
EM4-111-DR1 ( ohne Stecker )
PS4-141-MM1 ( ohne Stecker )
Sukonet Verbindungskabel, ca 30cm

Angebote bei Interesse bitte per PN

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Ralf69 (12 Januar 2021)

Hallo,
bin gerade am automatisieren meiner Modelleisenbahn und suche noch EM4-201-DX2 und Ausgangsmodule LE4-116-XD1 bzw. LE4-108-XR1.
Was haben sie für preisliche Vorstellung?
Viele Grüße 
Ralf


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (12 Januar 2021)

Nach über 11 Jahren könnte das auch schon weg sein. 
Falls ich am Wochenende zum aufräumen komme, suche ich mal meine Kisten durch,
da liegt glaub auch noch irgendwo so ein Schrott drin. 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Ralf69 (13 Januar 2021)

Oh jeh..

Hallo Timo, 
sorry, ich bin neu hier und hab noch nicht auf die Zeiten der Einträge geachtet.

Wenn noch was da ist, freue ich mich auf den "Schrott" 
Viele Grüße aus Felsberg
Ralf


----------

